# NM-B in crawl space



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rare is the tract house in my area that has a crawl space.

By the time you get below the frost here, you've dug the basement.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I was just browsing through the 2008 NEC (yeah, what a life) and noticed that it will now be required to drill the joists or install running boards in crawl spaces when installing NM-B. This is gonna be a substantial change for the tract house guys.:blink:


Yup, just another pile of BS loaded into the 08 code.

My surrounding counties are still up in the air about adopting this one. At least they're not just jumping on the wagon with it, but it still sucks that it's even being considered.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

itsunclebill said:


> I was just browsing through the 2008 NEC (yeah, what a life) and noticed that it will now be required to drill the joists or install running boards in crawl spaces when installing NM-B. This is gonna be a substantial change for the tract house guys.:blink:


Hasn't this always been the case? I mean, it has always been the case for unfinished basements. Is there a differentiation between a crawl space and an unfinished basement?

InPhase277


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Check out 334.15 (C) in the 08 code. The words "and Crawl Spaces" were added after "In Unfinished Basements". This is an 08 change.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Just gives my helper or apprentice another task I don't want to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

IMHO, crawlspaces are more at risk for damaging wire than are basements.


----------



## jescoman (Feb 27, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Yup, just another pile of BS loaded into the 08 code.
> 
> My surrounding counties are still up in the air about adopting this one. At least they're not just jumping on the wagon with it, but it still sucks that it's even being considered.


Yeah, gonna' be some hell raised this year at the annual meeting in Raleigh about this one!


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

sguinn said:


> IMHO, crawlspaces are more at risk for damaging wire than are basements.


Hi Squinn, 

I agree, where underfloor wiring is used instead of floor-to-overhead indicates lack of experience in understanding that the standard method for wiring follows slab floor construction applications for efficiency and minimization of damage. 

For the uninitiated, underfloor wiring through ducting, insulation, and plumbing in shallow 18" crawl UBC minimums can be difficult to access and repair. The only time I wired underfloor was for remodel due to above floor non-accessible locations. There are exceptions to where standing accessibility made home run transitions real easy. In that case, running along joists are normal along the grid of the framework and not conducive to spiderwebbing. 

I believe article [334.15(C)] is really addressing "Where cable is run at angles" for underfloor routing and that is where stapled to edges is the worst place to secure romex. Anyway, interpretation is killing the intent of what was intended..... rbj


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For me it wont change anything cause I always run along the side of the joist and then along the side of the supporting beams all at right angles unless it is large cables.. I drill the blocking. When I see otherwise, even if it passes the code, I think amature hour.


----------

